# pur di



## GabrielH

Ciao a tutti,

apro questa discussione per chiedervi su "pur di". Capisco bene qual è il significato di "pur di", cioè "al fine di, allo scopo esclusivo di". Direte pure semplicemente "per" al posto di, ad esempio, "ha detto ai genitori di stare male pur di non andare a scuola"?  
Faccio questa domanda per una questione di traduzione dall'italiano al portoghese.

Grazie!


----------



## Starless74

Ciao, GabrielH
in questa frase, la sfumatura di _pur di_ (rispetto a: _per_) è che il soggetto, al solo scopo di ottenere un risultato, è disposto a tutto o quasi.
Si potrebbe infatti anche dire così:_ si è _(persino)_ inventato di stare male, solo per riuscire _(= purché riuscisse)_ a non andare a scuola_.

Da: Treccani


----------



## GabrielH

Starless74 said:


> Si potrebbe infatti anche dire così:_ si è *persino* inventato di stare male, solo per riuscire a non andare a scuola_.


Capisco, Starless. Grazie!


Ho fatto la domanda anche perché nella traduzione in portoghese di un libro, "pur di" si è tradotto all'equivalente di "purché".

"In una nota dell'opuscolo Per la pace perpetua Kant scrive: « La libertà giuridica (e come tale esterna) non può essere definita, come si fa ordinariamente, come la facoltà di fare tutto ciò che si vuole pur di non recare ingiustizia ad alcuno".
Quindi nella traduzione c'è scritto "[...]come la facoltà di fare tutto ciò che si voglia *purché* non rechi ingiustizia ad alcuno".

Vi sembra male? Non avevo pensato a questa "possibile" corrispondenza di significato. Che ne pensate?


----------



## Starless74

L'unica differenza secondo me è che, nella citazione di Kant, "_purché_"_/_"_pur di_" ha soltanto valore condizionale e non anche finale (vedi foto in _#2_).


----------



## lemure libero

Ciao a tutti. 
Gentile GabrielH, guardando a chi si riferiscono i verbi noto delle differenze:

1) _tutto ciò ...rechi ingiustizia ad alcuno_

2)_ si vuole...recare ingiustizia ad alcuno

tutto ciò che si vuole pur di non recare ingiustizia ad alcuno = tutto ciò che si voglia purché non si rechi ingiustizia ad alcuno._

Fuori Fòrum:

Non credo che il caso numero uno traduca fedelmente  perché, in ultima analisi, implica la prevedibilità delle conseguenze di _tutto ciò_; il caso due chiama in causa la volontà di recare o meno ingiustizia. Nonostante l'orribile ripetizione neanche l'ultimo caso traduce filosoficamente.


----------



## bearded

GabrielH said:


> nella traduzione in portoghese di un libro, "pur di" si è tradotto all'equivalente di "purché".


In effetti, ''pur di+infinito'' è la proposizione 'implicita' corrispondente all'esplicita ''purché+congiuntivo''. Non c'è - se non nello stile -  differenza di significato: l'unica differenza è nella sintassi. Infatti  in ''pur di+infinito'' il verbo all'infinito può riferirsi solo al soggetto della principale, mentre in ''purché+congiuntivo'' non c'è questa limitazione per il verbo al congiuntivo.
_Feci di tutto pur di ottenere quel premio _(stesso soggetto)
_Feci proprio  di tutto purché  ottenessi/purché mio fratello ottenesse quel premio _(stesso soggetto o soggetti diversi).
Le proposizioni introdotte da purché/pur di sono finali-condizionali.
pure in Vocabolario  Treccani (no. 4).
L'analogia con le semplici 'finali' è evidente:
_Per ottenere quel premio mi ammazzai di fatica _(finale implicita: stesso soggetto)
_Affinché ottenessi quel premio/affinché mio fratello ottenesse quel premio mi ammazzai di fatica _(finale esplicita: stesso o diverso soggetto).
In pratica, si usa di preferenza l'implicita quando il soggetto è lo stesso, e  naturalmente l'esplicita per soggetti diversi.


----------



## Pietruzzo

GabrielH said:


> « La libertà giuridica (e come tale esterna) non può essere definita, come si fa ordinariamente, come la facoltà di fare tutto ciò che si vuole pur di non recare ingiustizia ad alcuno".
> Quindi nella traduzione c'è scritto "[...]come la facoltà di fare tutto ciò che si voglia *purché* non rechi ingiustizia ad alcuno".


Per me "pur di" non ha senso in questo caso e solo "purché" è corretto. La versione implicita sarebbe semmai "fare quello che si vuole sia pur evitando  di recare ingiustizia...".


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> Per me "pur di" non ha senso in questo caso e solo "purché" è corretto


Hai ragione: con un soggetto impersonale il significato di  ''pur di'' risulta impreciso. Con 'purché' nella traduzione proposta da Gabriel (''nella traduzione c'è scritto..'') anche secondo me sarebbe opportuna la ripetizione del 'si'(ha ragione Lemure): ...fare tutto ciò che si vuole/voglia purché non *si* rechi ingiustizia ad alcuno.
La versione implicita da te suggerita è già buona. Ancora meglio per me sarebbe ''fare quello che si vuole alla condizione di non recare ingiustizia..''.

Mi rendo conto che esistono un ''purché/pur di'' prevalentemente condizionale- limitativo (= sempreché/solo se ..) e uno prevalentemente finale come nei miei esempi del #6.


----------



## GabrielH

Capisco quasi tutto quanto avete scritto tranne che la corrispondenza espressa da Bearded in #6.


bearded said:


> _Per ottenere quel premio mi ammazzai di fatica _(finale implicita: stesso soggetto)
> _Affinché ottenessi quel premio/affinché mio fratello ottenesse quel premio mi ammazzai di fatica _(finale esplicita: stesso o diverso soggetto).


Per quanto riguarda questa parte, tutto okay.


bearded said:


> _Feci di tutto pur di ottenere quel premio _(stesso soggetto)
> _Feci proprio di tutto purché ottenessi/purché mio fratello ottenesse quel premio _(stesso soggetto o soggetti diversi).


La prima frase la capisco bene. La direi semmai come "Feci di tutto con il solo scopo di ottenere quel premio".
Tuttavia, non riesco a vedere come "purché" possa sostituire "pur di" nella seconda frase, dato che "purché" vuol dire "a condizione che". Ogni volta che la leggo, la capisco come "affinché". Mentre invece quando leggo frasi come "_ti aspetterò purché tu faccia presto", "lo porterò con me purché stia buono", "purché la cosa non si ripeta più, sono disposo ad aiutarlo_" afferro benissimo il concetto, cioè non lo vedo affatto come "affinché".

Mi sa che è la prima volta che affronto una questione che trovo complicata in italiano.


----------



## bearded

GabrielH said:


> Capisco quasi tutto quanto avete scritto tranne che la corrispondenza espressa da Bearded in al #6.


Allora cerco di spiegarmi meglio con esempi leggermente modificati.
_Purché ottenesse/pur di ottenere quel premio egli fu disposto a fare anche lavori umili: _frase finale-condizionale:
Significato finale: affinché ottenesse/per ottenere..
Significato condizionale: (solo) a condizione che poi gli dessero quel premio/a condizione di ottenere poi quel premio (purché tu mi capisca, io ti faccio anche degli esempi strampalati: affinché tu…/a condizione che tu poi mi capisca..) 
(( ''condizionale'' qui non proprio nello stesso  senso di un periodo ipotetico, però in senso analogo: io ti lavo i piatti purché tu mi paghi (= solo se mi paghi: una condizione limitativa, e nello stesso tempo = affinché tu mi paghi))
Con le frasi _per/affinché.. _nel #6 ho voluto mostrare il significato finale, e il fatto che le 'vere' finali si comportano allo stesso modo per quanto riguarda il soggetto nelle implicite/esplicite.
Rileggi anche la conclusione del mio #8 (c'è un purché  solo condizionale, e uno -quasi- solo finale..).


----------



## alfaalfa

Ciao


Pietruzzo said:


> Per me "pur di" non ha senso in questo caso e solo "purché" è corretto.


Infatti chissà cosa c'era scritto nell'originale in tedesco. Magari questo thread è figlio di una traduzione corretta in portoghese e invece malfatta in italiano.


----------



## Mary49

alfaalfa said:


> Infatti chissà cosa c'era scritto nell'originale in tedesco.


Allora, nell'originale tedesco c'è "purché", e questo taglia la testa al toro...


----------



## lorenzos

Anche a me suonava strano "_la facoltà di fare tutto ciò che si vuole pur di non recare ingiustizia ad alcuno_" ma poi ho pensato a frasi come:
- _Deve pulire e mettere in ordine dappertutto pur di non toccarmi la scrivania.
- Puoi fare quel che vuoi in giardino pur di non toccarmi le camelie._
Sinceramente, non so cosa pensare.


----------



## Mary49

lorenzos said:


> - _Deve pulire e mettere in ordine dappertutto pur di non toccarmi la scrivania.
> - Puoi fare quel che vuoi in giardino pur di non toccarmi le camelie._


Se posso permettermi, queste frasi suonano strane, mentre filerebbero con il "purché":
_Deve pulire e mettere in ordine dappertutto purché non tocchi la scrivania.
Puoi fare quel che vuoi in giardino purché non mi tocchi le camelie._


----------



## lorenzos

Mary49 said:


> queste frasi suonano strane, mentre filerebbero con il "purché"


Anche con "a patto di", ma non direi che con "pur di" sarebbero errate.


----------



## bearded

lorenzos said:


> non direi che con "pur di" sarebbero errate


Secondo me non sarebbero errate, ma il significato sarebbe diverso.  _Deve pulire...pur di non toccarmi la scrivania _: sembra che il non toccare sia lo scopo. Poveretto, pur di non toccare deve perfino pulire!  Invece con ''purché non tocchi'' siamo nel 'condizionale': a condizione/a patto che non tocchi.  Stesso discorso per l'altra frase.  La ragione del 'disagio' che si prova leggendo quelle frasi (ha ragione Mary) è che il normale significato di ''pur di'' non corrisponde a quello che vuol esprimere chi scrive/parla.


----------



## Pietruzzo

lorenzos said:


> Anche con "a patto di", ma non direi che con "pur di" sarebbero errate.


Sto cominciando a sospettare che l'uso di "pur di" possa avere delle varianti regionali, perché a me appare chiaro che debba sempre avere una componente finale, al contrario di "purché" che può averla o no.


----------



## bearded

Pietruzzo said:


> a me appare chiaro che (pur di) debba sempre avere una componente finale, al contrario di "purché" che può averla o no.


Esattamente. Debbo rettificare quello che ho scritto al #6 (''non c'è...differenza..''): la differenza c'è ed è quella che dice Pietruzzo.


----------



## GabrielH

bearded said:


> Significato condizionale: (solo) a condizione che poi gli dessero quel premio/a condizione di ottenere poi quel premio (purché tu mi capisca, io ti faccio anche degli esempi strampalati: affinché tu…/a condizione che tu poi mi capisca..)


E mi sono molto utili!   Ora capisco bene.


bearded said:


> Stesso discorso per l'altra frase. La ragione del 'disagio' che si prova leggendo quelle frasi (ha ragione Mary) è che il normale significato di ''pur di'' non corrisponde a quello che vuol esprimere chi scrive/parla.


Avevo pure io provato la stessa cosa leggendole ma dopo aver letto questa tua spiegazione, ho capito cosa volesse dire Lorenzos.

Vi ringrazio tutti quanti della discussione! Ero parecchio occupato questa settimana.


----------

